# Help! My dog hurt me.



## roxykong (Dec 27, 2008)

I have Roxy who just turned 1. I know she still has puppy mentality, but sometimes her play gets way too rough. I weigh about 130 and she weighs 87 or so and she is much stronger than me. 
She would play bite when she was little and we could turn away, say no bite, until she was ready to behave again. This worked, but when she gets too excited, lately she goes for mine or my husband's arms and bites. I have bruises all over. When I try to turn around she will jump up from behind. She's tall enough that her paws reach my shoulders and can almost push me over. 
She does really good on walks, she is never aggressive (unless she sees someone she is weary of, people with hoods especially) but she doesn't lunge or anything, just gives a low warning growl and the hair on her back stands up. I can say "ignore it" and we continue on our way. She doesn't get aggressive over food like she used to, nor her bones. We have proven that those things are "ours" and it is her privilege to have them.
This is really scary to me, as it hurts. But that is the only time she ever does this. I know dogs can sense fear and I'm not afraid of her, but I really don't know how to stop this behavior.
Please help!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I have fostered quite a few dogs like this! How much formal obedience training has Roxy had? Do you have her on Nothing in Life is Free? http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm

How much exercise does Roxy get? Does she has a proper outlet for all for all of that energy?

It sounds like Roxy does not understand what is appropriate behavior for interacting with humans. She's treating you like a dog! She needs to learn bite inhibition. It's going to be a little extra work since she's older and you've got some established patterns there but you can do it. 


--Start her on NILIF tonight! 
--Enroll her in a reward-based training class
--Start doing basic training with her every day, several times a day. 
--Treat her like she's a giant puppy. If she gets excited simply stick a toy in her mouth and ignore her. Do not yell or anything because that gives her attention and that is what she is looking for. 

I wouldn't rule out keeping her on a leash in the house either. That will give you more control.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like you never corrected
her play biting with you
or her aggressiveness with people
wearing hoods.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadsounds like you never corrected
> her play biting with you
> or her aggressiveness with people
> wearing hoods.


I feel like this is not very constructive advice. Jerzey is weary of people with hoods because she cannot see their face and cannot read their intentions. It's hard to read body language when someone's face is covered up. As long as _you_ are in control of your dog and can snap her out of her growl at hooded people and continue walking along as if nothing happened I would say, sure, it maybe not be the BEST situation but you are still in control of it and are keeping everyone safe. 

I would follow the advice BowWowMeow gave you, it's wonderful advice.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHi there,
> 
> I have fostered quite a few dogs like this! How much formal obedience training has Roxy had? Do you have her on Nothing in Life is Free? http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm
> 
> ...


Wonderful post, Ruth! I sure wish I had been on this list or knew you when we first adopted our wild-man Otto, who was the same age and acted a lot like this, too. We bumbled into it all eventually, but this is exactly what we did and it worked so well. Roxykong, I was afraid, too - a horrible feeling with your own dog!

Putting Otto on a leash in the house helped with control, provided mental exercise and also helped a lot with our relationship. It sounds silly, but I would have him with me on the leash and be quietly telling him all about what I was doing while I was doing it. To my surprise, he was absolutely fascinated! I also told him how he could "help" by laying down in this spot or sitting in that spot - profusely rewarding him with treats and praise. It provided all kinds of training opportunities, like "Leave It" if I dropped a sock on the floor while folding laundry. We attention-heeled into the next room to get something. Very quickly, I was able to cut the talking, most of the treats and just tell him occasionally that he was a very good boy.

There was a lot of other work to do, too, as Ruth has outlined so well, but just wanted to put in a plug for leashing in the house - it was a huge part of it for us. While Otto no longer needs to be leashed, I still take him around to "help" while I do housework, etc, NILIF is just the way we do things, and am happy to say that crazy behavior is extinguished and he is a great member of the family.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadsounds like you never corrected
> ...


Well it is and it isn't. Seems to me like she's doing fine on the walks (and the people with hoods) if she can snap the dog out of it by simply saying "let's go" or whatever, and avoiding any further incident. Obviously not perfect yet but certainly heading in the right direction.

However, play biting being allowed to escalate to bruises on her arms is WAY over the line! If the dog isn't responding to redirection (like a puppy would) then it might need to be corrected.

Enrolling in a good obedience training class is probably your best bet to start teaching proper behavior. Whoever is teaching the class could probably help show you if/when to correct the dog too. 

Other than that, more structured exercise along with Ruth's advice should help you. You could also try teaching her a "place" command, so that if her play gets too rough she automatically has to go to her bed or "place" and stay there for a few minutes to chill out.

Good luck!


----------



## roxykong (Dec 27, 2008)

Roxy is not aggressive towards people with hoods, she is wary of them. She just lets out a little grumble growl, to which I say "Ignore It" and she is fine. She has had formal training. Hence the reason I am worried.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: roxykongRoxy is not aggressive towards people with hoods, she is wary of them. She just lets out a little grumble growl, to which I say "Ignore It" and she is fine. She has had formal training. Hence the reason I am worried.


What kind of training and how much? How much have you had? What kind of books do you have? Have you done any clicker training? That is an excellent way to further bond and have fun training. 

My fearful dog needed 3 levels of reward based OB classes before and I both gained enough confidence for me to continue with him on my own.


----------



## roxykong (Dec 27, 2008)

This aggression only happens when we are out playing in the yard, NEVER in the house. She is very good about following commands on the leash and indoors. She heels, sits, stays, lays down, and more recently doing really well with a "look" to distract her and immediately look at me. 
And this was a behavior we HAD corrected, but she seemed to regress. I take her for 2 One hour walks a day, AM and PM and recently started jogging to let off some steam, but I wanted to wait to take her jogging until her joints were more well developed. Is that safe at 1 year even??








She does really well at the dog parks, coming when called. But it's like when we are in the yard she goes absolutely crazy, and it's never more than a minute or two, but enough to worry and bruise me. I should note that she is 1/4 boxer and when she plays with other dogs, she definitely "boxes". I feel like the exercise is enough, but I also know that it is good for her to "bolt" after something off leash once in a while. 
She is very well socialized and comes with me almost everywhere. As for the aggression towards people with hoods, she is just wary of them, letting out a low grumble and then we "ignore it" and continue walking. She lets me know when she is suspicious of someone and I appreciate that.
I will definitely check out the website BowWowMeows recommended tonight.
Thank you for the constructive reply.
This is very frustrating as she is usually an


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there was no advice given. it was a comment, a deduction
made from what the OP wrote.



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadsounds like you never corrected
> ...


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think BWM has some great advice there for you. A drag leash in the house is also a good idea until she learns that jumping up on you and play biting is not good behavior, as it gives you more control in stopping it when she does it.

Make sure you also are giving her plenty of mental as well as physical stimulation. In fact, the mental aspect is almost more important than the physical - be sure you are engaging her brain!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I tend to think she bites, not because the dog is violent, but because Roxy get to excited at times. Why not use a sharp pronged collar, a light lease and when Roxy misbehaves slip the lease under your foot. The dog will try and grab your arm and then hit the prongs. It does not take long to change her behavior.

If you are from the Midwest let me know. My hunch is a one hour training session with a GOOD trainer would resolve your concerns.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I used to get pretty bruised up due to the same behavior with Ozzy. What solved it was the water gun and a good "leave it" command.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Another good recommendation the OP should consider. It might be easier, quicker and more effective then the collar.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your pup has a lot of energy and is big and needs more training. "She has had obedience training." Well, I have yet to find a yearling dog that couldn't use MORE obedience training. 

People at the classes I attend often bring dogs up to age 12 for refreshers. I have one girl that went through basic at about a year and held that level of training all along. I put her into a class now and again to get her out. The rest of them have gone to basic, advanced, CGC, and usually more advanced or a repeat of basic and puppy if it is available. The point is that a six week training course is simply not enough. It is a start. 

If you make it through the class and the dog is not dragging you anymore, people think that is all there is. Often, the sits and downs are discarded as no longer necessary. 

Training classes when done right, improve the bond between you and the dog. They help the dog to understand that you are the leader, and he is the dog. They excersize the dog's mind as well as the body and he gets to know that when he does what you want he gets treats and or praise. 

Better yet, you have somebody who is not involved with you or your dog able to watch the two of you and see different things that you may never notice -- signals you may be giving your dog. The trainer can give you could suggestions about how to do things differently. 

Good luck with your big puppy, tell her she is hurting you when she does it and tell her to sit or down. I tell mine, "Eh, Don't hurt the Suzie." And then I walk away from the game. 

Sometimes, maybe usually it is best to not just tell them to stop what they are doing, like jumping on you, but to tell them to do something, like the sit or down.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Why not use a sharp pronged collar...


What is a "sharp" prong collar?


----------

